# مختصر فى نظام الكبح فى الطائرات



## أمير صبحي (12 يوليو 2009)

اليكم مختصر بسيط عن أنظمة الفرملة عالية التحميل والتى تستخدم فى الطائرات ... 

وهذا للإطلال على هذا الجانب التصميمي البعيد عن ميكانيكا العمل وخاصة المصطلحات التقنية للمبتدئين ...



 - فبداية يعتبر نظام الكبح لدى الطائرات من اعقد وأكفأ انظمة الكبح المعمول بها في المركبات

 وبالتالي فهو يتكون من نظام متعدد الاقراص Disks

-حيث يتم استخدام ما بين 4 - 7 اقراص في كوابح الطائرات التجارية وتعزز بنظام منع الانغلاق 

Anti Block System المعروف في السيارات بالـABS

-حيث استخدم اولا في الطائرات: اضافة الى نظام منع الانزلاق او Anti - sked system وهو يحافظ علي

عدم انزلاق الطائرة اثناء دروجها سواء للإقلاع او للهبوط جانبيا، وهو شبيه بالذي يعمل الآن على بعض 

السيارات ويسمى نظام التماسك على الطريق.



-يذكر ان العجلات يتم خلط غاز كالنيتروجين كي لا يساعد على الاشتعال وهو يعرف عنه بأنه غاز ذو درجة 

حرارة منخفضة جدا الى درجة التجمد احيانا.



ويتم التحكم بعجلة التوجيه Nosewheel بواسطة دواسات خاصة بحركة الدفة الرأسية Rudder لكن 

الطائرات الحديثة باتت تزود بمقبض جانبي في قمرة القيادة تسمح للطيار ومساعده بتوجيه الطائرة بيسر 

وسهولة تامة.


بالإمكان الإستفسار الأوسع عن أى جزئية لمن يرجو ذلك بإذن الله 




شكرا جزيلا 

لكم تحياتي ​


----------



## عاشقة قابوس (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ع المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أمير صبحي (18 يوليو 2009)

> بارك الله فيك ع المعلومات القيمة




و بارك الله فيك

........................................​


----------



## young coder (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

و ياريت لوفي صور او رسوم توضيحية للاسطوانات و كيفيية عملها 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فتى الاجواء (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

تحياتي


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 يوليو 2009)

> بارك الله فيك
> 
> و ياريت لوفي صور او رسوم توضيحية للاسطوانات و كيفيية عملها
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير


شكرا أخي 

إنتظر ما طلبت وسأرفقه لك بإذن الله ..


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> تحياتي



بوركت أخي مهندس فتى الأجواء


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

young coder قال:


> و ياريت لوفي صور او رسوم توضيحية للاسطوانات و كيفيية عملها
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير




بوركت أخي young coder

على الرحب والسعة طلبك يا أخي 

ما طلبت من توضيحات قمت برفعه لك على مدونتى حديثا ً

راسلنى بالخاص لإعلامك بالروابط المطلوبة أخي 



لك تحياتي 


​


----------



## moroco (30 سبتمبر 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> اليكم مختصر بسيط عن أنظمة الفرملة عالية التحميل والتى تستخدم فى الطائرات ...
> 
> وهذا للإطلال على هذا الجانب التصميمي البعيد عن ميكانيكا العمل وخاصة المصطلحات التقنية للمبتدئين ...
> 
> ...




مشكور جدا ولو مكن تقولنا عن نوع الفرامل التقابلية ولكن فى السيارات 

دورت فى قسم السيارات والمعلومات بدون تفصيل تركيب 


شكرا جزيلا ​


----------



## أمير صبحي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

moroco قال:


> مشكور جدا ولو مكن تقولنا عن نوع الفرامل التقابلية ولكن فى السيارات
> 
> دورت فى قسم السيارات والمعلومات بدون تفصيل تركيب
> 
> ...




شكرا أخي العزيز المهندس moroco 

مرحبا ً بطلبك أخي ... وسأسرد لك مختصراً لما طلبت..

ولكن أمهلني للإنشغال أخي .. 



تحياتي لك َ​


----------



## Securitysuite (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بوركت أخي


----------



## virtualknight (16 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات القيمة ... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أمير صبحي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

Securitysuite قال:


> بوركت أخي






شكرا ً جزيلا ً لمرورك أخي Securitysuite

تحياتي لك َ 
​


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا .... :75:


----------



## أمير صبحي (28 أبريل 2010)

virtualknight قال:


> معلومات القيمة ... شكرا جزيلا




أشكر لك مرورك أخي virtualknight

بارك الله بك 

تحاياي


----------



## أمير صبحي (18 أغسطس 2010)

yasir abdelrahim قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا تميز , شكراً لك
> شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​



وعليكم السلام 

العفو أخي . بارك الله بك وأثابك


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومة الجيدة في اختصاصنا النادر والمتميز فعلا 
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------

